# Mmi and Apple Music



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello,
I'm still waiting for my car to come but in the meanwhile I'm trying to understand how the mmi will work. 
Opening the app I've read that the streaming of protected (drm) songs is not possible through the mmi. Is it true? 
Sorry for the pic, it's in italian.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

when you pair the app to the car "using the wifi", you can enter into the phone folders and play your mp3 library through the app because iPhone is not recognised as memory with usb.

the drm is true...you can remove it with some program but, if you have mp3 only with drm, you have to download them, remove the drm and copy to the iPhone everytime you have new songs


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

So if I just want to stream "outside" the mmi app, I could do it with bluetooth or usb either (or wifi). 
I mean, I don't need to play music through the app and it's just the mmi app to put this limit (?). 
I do the same with my mini and my brother does the same with bmw.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You can play ml3 via Bluetooth but I think the music with the drm is not allowed to play with or without the app.
Apple and Audi don't like each other! I posted the same problem time ago!
The car can't enter in the iPhone so you can't choose MP3 like it should be if you connect android or any external memory.
Mmi app solve this problem but it's blocked under the drm aspect!


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> The car can't enter in the iPhone so you can't choose MP3 like it should be if you connect android or any external memory.


Explain this sentence ManuTT - do you mean that it isn't possible to access an iPhone like a mass storage device? Just want to make sure there's no confusion for OP - the car (and any other AVRCP compatible device) is very much capable of accessing the iTunes music files/folder/playlist structures on an iPhone over Bluetooth.

Also, as of December, all tracks purchased through the iTunes Store are 'iTunes Plus' tracks and DRM-free. I'm not yet sure if these AAC+ tracks are compatible with our MMI but I'd expect so (new bitrate is 256k but I'm too lazy to check the car manual right now). Assuming it is compatible, OP can redownload all his purchased iTunes tracks as their DRM-free versions. Problem solved!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes iPhone is not recognized as mass storage but you can use Bluetooth to stream music.
I don't know if you can stream also MP3 with drm.. I prefer to have all MP3 in the hard disk and sd, faster to connect and more space.

I tried, the ami sees the iPhone but when you click on it, you have the message no file to play..so I use the iPhone only for podcast via Bluetooth but if you use Bluetooth,you can't connect the usb otherwise the car will disconnect the bluetooth


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Just to be clear - I have iTunes purchased music on my iPhone. It was purchased on and downloaded directly to, my iPhone. I can hook the phone up to the AMI via Bluetooth and play these tracks with full artist/track/album cover information displayed on the AMI.

I'm assuming you have no problem doing any of that also?

Just trying to get to the bottom of what exactly the issues are. I've yet to come across a situation where a music source or track via any interface was rejected by the AMI or didn't perform as expected.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That is ok via Bluetooth you can do exactly as you said, but I'm not quite sure you can do it via usb..at least standing as ami says when I try to enter in the iPhone's folders


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

It's worth remembering that Apple haven't put DRM on their music for quite some time now. Depending on how long ago you bought that music you might find its all (or at least mostly DRM free).


----------

